Ask HN: What is your favourite rabbit hole to get lost in? - rwx------
======
lihaciudaniel
Hacker news classics: jsomers.net/hn/ (I downloaded them all and lurk to find
stuff interesting then go back to the comments)

------
qnsi
Lesswrong, until I learn about roko's basilisk

------
just_myles
Comic books.

------
WAthrowaway
Nixon tapes

~~~
ian0
For anyone who hasn't seen Harry Shearers re-enactment of extracts from the
Nixon tapes, say goodbye to a few hours:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEQFt3mO2-I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEQFt3mO2-I)

------
egberts1
Malware analysis

~~~
ai_ia
How to get started?

